# New ragdoll kittie walking in own poop...



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Calling all you knowledgeable Ragdoll owners! And owners of kitties with hairy paws!

We have a 14 week old new ragdoll kittie (we've had him 1 week) and is litter trained, but seems to walk on his poop when he's covering it up in his litter box. And then obviously spreads it around the house as he's walking!

His poo is really stinky (sorry! ) and a little on the soft side, but he's currently on Royal Canin kitten dry, so am starting to mix in some wet Bozita too.

I'm sure it's a really common problem and would love to hear your tips and advice! Or does it just improve as they get older? Or is it advisable to trim some of the 'excess' fur underneath their paws? I'm taking him to the vets to be microchipped in a bit, so may ask them about that too!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think it's a common problem with kittens that age, but I do know it happens sometimes when a kitty is a bit clumsy and perhaps hasn't learnt very well how to use the tray.

I doubt that trimming the fur on his paws would help, as he is still likely to step in the poo and it will get in between his pads, and he will still walk it around the house.

Fortunately most kittens become more adept at using the tray as they get older, so hopefully this is a short term problem..

Meanwhile, there are some things you can try:

1. Use very large deep litter trays, such as this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GIANT-LITTE...26485&sr=8-4&keywords=extra+large+litter+tray

2. Use a soft litter that is easy for kitty to dig in - Cats Best Oko Plus is good, and very economical. Litter that is soft on little paws will encourage kitty to dig a hole rather than pooing on the top of the litter.

3. Put a good depth of litter in the tray e.g. about 3 inches. This will encourage kitty to dig a hole and deposit his poo in the hole. Then there is less likelihood of him stepping in it after.

Or if you are nearby when he does a poo you could lift him out as soon as he stands up. This may teach him to leave the tray as soon as he's done a poo instead of trying to bury it. You will be left with uncovered poo of course but better that than poo trodden around the house.

As he has soft poo this is of course making the matter worse. If the poo was firm then it wouldn't stick to his paws. Royal Canin Kitten contains grains and he may be sensitive to grains. Before switching him to wet food I would get the stools to a better consistency first. Give him plain poached chicken for a couple of days. Keep the cooking water and give him some of that to drink a couple of times a day. Also make water available to him.

When his stools firm up, gradually introduce wet food, adding a spoonful to the chicken then slowly increasing. Keep to grain free foods such as Bozita tins (not tetrapacks), Feringa, Grau, Animonda Carny,(all from Zooplus) or Macs, OmNomNom,& Granatapet from The Happy Kitty Co.

If his stools do not firm up on the poached chicken diet, then it suggests he may have a parasitical infestation or bacterial infection and you would need to get some stool samples tested.

How recently was he wormed , and what treatments were used?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Chillminx says it all!
Oh, apart from the fact that if you change him over to a Raw diet such as Natural Instinct or Nutriment, his poops will be far more solid and less likely to get stuck on his paws. Oh, and there will be very little odour too.


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Chillminx and Paddypaws - thank you!

He has quite a large and high litter box and a van ness high sided tray, but wherever he chooses to poo, he then walks very close to it to dig and inevitably scrapes it with his paw! (I've been secretly watching him!) However, he does dig a brilliant hole, right to the bottom so he hits the tray itself. 

In the meantime, I had read somewhere else about lifting their kitten straight out of the box afterwards. I've done this a couple of times and he's sat there watching me as I clean it up, as if to say 'well if you won't let me do it, I'm going to sit here and make sure you do!'

Why are the Bozita tins preferable to the tetra packs? I'd read the meat seemed better quality in the tetra packs, less jelly, and there's no grain in them. 

I couldn't afford to feed him fresh chicken - I don't agree with the way they're reared - and free range chicken is so expensive! But I will look into the 2 companies you suggested for raw. 

It's probably a silly question, but can you buy any raw meat from the butchers/supermarket and just feed it to them as it is? Are they immune to salmonella? (poultry) 

I really appreciate all your help x x x


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to answer the worming question - he had Milbemax 3 weeks ago, but I'm going to treat him again now because I discovered he has got fleas:

I was brushing him at the weekend, he really hated it, so I grabbed the flea comb from the box incase he preferred the feel of that. (my other cat does!) I was shocked to see lots of flea dirt on the comb, and then found 2 live ones. I checked our 'resident' cat - totally clear. So he must have come from the breeder with them. He's been with us 9 days now. I told the breeder and she was gutted, unfortunately she's been in hospital with an infected, nasty cat scratch for the entire time we've had him and some days before, so she didn't get a chance to treat him before he came to us.


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Oops, the litter - forgot to comment on that! Yes he seems to love digging in it and sometimes goes in there just to 'sit' and chill out. I'm trying Cat's Oko Plus at the moment in one tray, and the almost identical Golden Pine in the other. There's hardly any difference although I think the Golden Pine clumps a teeny bit better and is fractionally softer on the paws and lighter than Oko Plus, slightly cheaper too, but I like both! (they both track horrendously though!!!!)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter/biodegradable/bio_clumping/188551


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

For the Bozita - you've got them the wrong way round - the tetra packs have the jelly r gravy and the tins don't.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Remember too that if you feed raw it will most definitely firm up the stools but this will "hide" any problems (if there are any) such as bacterial infections or TF

The best thing to do would be to give it a few days but if the stinky loose poop continues (could be a sign of TF) then get a sample to the vets for testing. Be sure to ask for the full range of tests available including the PCR test for TF.

Let us know how you get on

Loopyloro
x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

chillminx said:


> > Before switching him to wet food I would get the stools to a better consistency first. Give him plain poached chicken *for a couple of days*. Keep the cooking water and give him some of that to drink a couple of times a day. Also make water available to him.
> 
> 
> As mentioned, the poached chicken diet is for a couple of days only.
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

raw food here - All Cat Food - Natural Instinct


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks all  Can't believe I've got the Bozita the wrong way around! And I didn't know that it can cause diarrohea! Could be making matters worse! Having said that, his poop today was what I'd call normal, fairly firm but not hard, still smelling badly but not as 'pungent' (sorry...) Maybe I should give him a chance to settle in, am sure the stress of moving here and having our cat hissing at him, trip to vets, etc hasn't helped. So I will monitor it closely 

I've just been reading up on TF, thank you, sounds awful. His stools seem to be too formed for it, plus no blood/mucus/straining etc, but I will def keep a close eye on it. The vet didn't seem too concerned when we chatted about it but I think I'll give him a few more days to settle, I will swap the Bozita for something else and see if that helps. If it's a combo of food and stress of a new home and new resident cat (although they're improving daily), and horrid vets visit (noisy dog scared him, then had a jab and microchip and nails clipped...albeit by a lovely vet, one off the tv infact!...then I'd rather give his stomach a chance to settle back down and see where we're at. If not, I'll ask for the TF test. Better safe than sorry. But I'm sure feeding him RC dry and Bozita tetra packs aren't going to help!!!!!:nono:


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

And a special thanks to Chillminx, you're a gem taking all that time to give detailed advice. :thumbsup: It's very kind of you. 
I remembered after I'd posted my reply about the chicken that you'd said it was only for a few days! What am I like, sorry x Of course that would be fine. And great to hear someone else cares about chickens' welfare too! (we have 3 as pets) 

Better get back to 'poo watch', thanks all x


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

I truly hope it isn't TF. However, you don't have to have diarrhoea for them to have it!! Cow pat consistency is fairly common and also some cats don't have the diarrhoea even. The smell is the big give away. It is like nothing I have ever smelled in my life. It is horrendous.

The sooner you find out if it is TF or not, the better so you can treat them as it can lead to tummy problems if left for prolonged periods of time untreated (i.e. IBS or colitis)

I am treating my two kittens at the moment for it but thankfully the Ronidazole is doing its job and I've had no blood or diarrhoea or stink since day 2 of the 14 day course. I only have 4 more days to go!! 

Loopyloro
x


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

How's things going? Any better? Are you getting the test done for TF? To be honest, I would get the test done just to be on the safe side and to put your mind at rest.

Hopefully it is simply diet but sometimes not.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Loopyloro, thanks for asking! Well he's had 2 days off Royal Canin dry and Bozita tetrapacks. I since found out that Royal Canin Stage 2 kitten can cause major poo issues - smell and consistency, so I just stopped it rather than weaning him off it slowly. His poo has improved a lot, it's not smelling half as bad now already and rather than going 3 times a day, he's going twice. The poo is still fairly soft but has always looked like a normal 'poo' shape, not unformed like a cow pat or anything! So I want to give it another few days. I told the vet a week ago about his poo, but he didn't seem concerned at that stage. So I want to rule out food first, especially seeing as it's improving so quickly, as the vet may ask me to do that first anyway. I also want to contact the breeder, she's due out of hospital soon, to ask her about his poops beforehand so I've got more information for the vet! 

Thanks so much:smile5:


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

That's great and I hope it is diet-related but I would want to be seeing hard poops soon!!

If in doubt, I would pop a sample in to the vets just to be sure. It is great that you can ask your breeder as well. Hopefully they will be able to tell you if any of their other cats/kittens have had this problem.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, 
Sorry I haven't updated this thread, and thanks Loopyloro for showing interest. Has the TF treatment done the trick? I hope your cats are all recovered now. Since I last chatted, I was reading up on the treatment for TF and the potential toxicity side of it, I know some vets won't treat it for that reason, but hopefully yours are now well and truly out the other side of it 

Re our kitten - well, his stomach settled down totally and then we had a family health crisis. Hence I've not been on here! That's all sorted now but Mylo started with 'proper' diarrhoea on christmas eve and it lasted a few days - he was put on a course of Stomorgyl 2 and the Prokolin paste, it all helped, and the vet ordered a comprehensive faecal test including TF (PCR) - although they only took one sample which I did comment on, after having read that TF, like Guardia, doesn't shed in every poo. He went and checked and said that according to the lab, it was fine to have the one sample. He checked in another vets' thingy too! (I know this contradicts what I've read on line, but I guess I have to trust them!) Anyway, since finding out about the treatment I'm not sure I'd go ahead with it anyway so I guess there's not much point on me really pushing the 3 day stool thing! Anyway, I'm waffling! His results came back yesterday, took nearly 2 weeks!, and he tested positive for a couple of types of bacteria that would've been zapped by Stomorgyl, his TF, Guardia, Salmonella, another common cat virus that's rampant at the moment but can't remember the name of...all came back negative  BUT cryptosporidium came back postive :frown5: This parasite is difficult to treat, Stomorgyl (metronidazole) can have a positive effect and sometimes kill it, although it seems to be more likely that kittens 'grow out' of it as they develop their immune system. The vet was brilliant, spent about half an hour with me going through everything and different avenues. He's concerned that his poos are still soft even though they're well formed, and so he's put him on another 10 day course of Stomorgyl , and a total hypoallergenic diet with only hydrolysed salmon protein. So the aim is to start reintroducing other, gentle easy to process foods after one month. And he's considering Vit B injections too, although he was weighing that up. Sorry this is so long. Atleast my kitten has got his energy back again since the christmas 'diarrhoea' episode and it's only the poos that gives it away that there's something not right.


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

LOOPYLORO said:


> That's great and I hope it is diet-related but I would want to be seeing hard poops soon!!
> 
> If in doubt, I would pop a sample in to the vets just to be sure. It is great that you can ask your breeder as well. Hopefully they will be able to tell you if any of their other cats/kittens have had this problem.
> 
> ...


I've contacted the breeder a couple of times about it; she has kept one of our kitten's siblings and still has the mum, and she said that they haven't had any bowel issues at all. However, cryptosporidium probably wouldn't affect the mum as she's an adult.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Vanillatea

Thanks for updating us. Glad to hear that kitty is fine in himself except for the poop situation!

My two are great now. The Ronidazole sorted them. I know you haven't tested positive for it so it is somewhat irrelevant, but if the test had been positive, you should have treated it as it will NEVER go on its own and they will be a carrier for life. Also, if left untreated, it can cause problems such as IBS. Not good. A lot of the information on Ronidazole was from the early days when not much was known about it and larger doses were given. Now, though, the dose has been revised and as far as I am aware (I read a few recent vet papers online) there have been no reported problems with Ronidazole.

Anyhow, I will keep my fingers crossed that the nasty Cryptosporidium goes soon and your boy continues to improve.

Loopyloro
x


----------

